

In a doomsday cyber attack scenario, answers are unsettling - chris123
http://www.latimes.com/news/nation-and-world/la-na-cyber-attack17-2010feb17,0,305928.story

======
wendroid
Oh no, a major cyber attack against the US, we'd better call in the experts :

> Michael Chertoff, who played the national security advisor in the exercise

A lawyer

> Stewart Baker played national cyber coordinator

Attorney

> Jamie Gorelick

Attorney

> Frances Townsend

former Counsel to the Attorney General

> Charles F. Wald played Defense secretary

a retired Air Force general

> John Negroponte

Profession Diplomat

> Stephen Friedman

Juris Doctor (i.e. Dr of Law)

> John E. McLaughlin

former Director of Central Intelligence & magician

